# MLS Fairplex Run Gary's pics Part 2



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf trying to get the linking "bugs" out of my Airwire.










Stan's little 2-2-0. It was everywhere!










Nice little railbus.










Tommy Mejia's #41 pulling his Pearl Harbor cars.










Nice Shay with a freight.










#346 comin' around the bend.










My #346 coming off the big suspension bridge.










End of the day portrait.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Super images, Gary. Thanks for posting them all.... 

Yes, the day was a real blast...


----------

